

IE Blows Away Rivals in Browser Security - awa
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/213589/ie_blows_away_rivals_in_browser_security.html

======
ams6110
The test was a measure of how well the browser alerts users to the danger of
DOWNLOADED EXECUTABLES, based on "reputation." A neat idea, but not _NOT_ a
measure of overall browser security.

------
rbanffy
I see Microsoft just increased their ad budget for PCWorld.

------
supersillyus
That's the trolliest headline I've read on a tech site in a while.

------
yanw
Bullshit: [http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2010/12/14/tests-show-
that-i...](http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2010/12/14/tests-show-that-
internet-explorer-is-the-safest-browser-against-malware-wait-what/)

~~~
ams6110
The link points out that the tests were run against rather dated versions of
competing browsers.

~~~
awa
It justs points out the version of Chrome used was 6 instead of Chrome 8. It
doesn't say they used dated version of FF or Safari. Also, Chrome 6 is handily
beaten by IE8 and chrome 6 was in use till recently

